# which road bike?!?!



## hojobones (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, I am interested in getting a road bike this spring. I have ridden 
mountain bikes all my life, and now I would like to also do some road 
riding. I honestly dont know very much about road bikes. I would like to 
spend around $1000, but would would go a little higher if it was really worth it. 

I typically ride my mountain bike during the warm 
months about 3 times a week, ~ 15 miles a trip. I dont think I will be 
going too crazy on the road, but I would like something light and 
fast. I would prefer a decent component group - I am running a full XT 
group now, and would like something of similar quality. 

I am looking more at the le champion sl and the other bikes priced around $1100. My LBS seemed to think the carbon stays would make the ride a lot more comfortable for me. I weigh about 215 now, hoping to shed quite a bit off once I start riding (used to be and want to be around 180). Do you think the all aluminum frame would be too harsh for me? I am hoping to be riding quite a lot one it gets warmer hopefully 20-30 mile rides a few times a week. I was also checking out the sprint/grand sprint. Is there any benefit of the carbon stays compared to the weight savings of the le champion? Sorry if this is super long! I am basically looking for something fast, light, and not harsh and around $1000 ( a little more is ok) I dont think I will be racing or anything, but I will be riding frequently. Oh and can you reccomend a size? Here are my measurements:

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 32.25
Trunk: 26.25
Forearm: 15
Arm: 25
Thigh: 24.5
Lower Leg: 22
Sternal Notch: 60.25
Total Body Height: 71.5

Thanks for any input!!!!1

-Mark


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree with your LBS that some Carbon Stays would add a little Bling.

Consider the 2007 Tommaso Velocita in a 58 from Randall Scott. Nice bike for the money!


----------



## hojobones (Feb 12, 2008)

cool, i will check that one out also. I am going to print out a bunch and take them to my LBS to get his opinions. All suggestions are welcome!


----------



## snodog1 (May 24, 2004)

I'd take a close look (phone call maybe) to Colorado Cyclist - when they have sales on the Douglas line - It's real hard to be the amount of bike you get for the money. I think this time or so last year (don't quote me on the specifics).... they were selling a darn-near; full Dura Ace bike, Carbon/Alu. Frame for right around $1200 or so...... Not sure where else you're going to find a deal that good! They really do pack a lot of bike for the money..... especially for your first Roadie! And, I get the feeling that they really have their system down on selling bikes online over there.


----------



## hojobones (Feb 12, 2008)

i am going to check out colorado cyclist a little more my first look had a pretty nice bike for $1400 but that is a little high for me. Mike from bikesdirect suggested the sprint as a good choice. What are peoples opinions of the new version of this bike? How about compare to the tommaso.? Ny lbs suggested the felt 75 and the giant ocra but i feel like the sprint is a better deal with better components. Do the carbon stays really give a better side? Again thanks again for all your help!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the Le Champion as it's one of the best values for the money. Compared to the Tommaso Lifelover suggests, the Le Champion has a better crank and a much superior wheelset. The 500's on that Tommaso are nothing to write home about. I can't say much about carbon seat stays as I've never used them, but you will find various opinions from those that have. 

If you want to save some coin for other things like clothing etc. the current price on the Windsor Knight is almost unbeatable at $799 considering the components.

If you really want the carbon stays, the Motobecane Grand Sprint is the same price as the Tomasso with a carbon crank and slightly better wheels.

It all comes down to personal opinion, but for the money, you simply can't beat the Motobecane Le Champion SL since you will get a sub-16lb speed machine that will make climbing a breeze. Plus, it's 2 lbs. or more lighter than the others, and looks killer with that white paint.


----------



## hojobones (Feb 12, 2008)

The Le Champion does look like a really nice bike. I have been riding an aluminum hardtail for years, so I if I am used to that an all aluminum bike might be alright for me. I am not really sure what advantage the carbon stays might have - am I better off with the lighter Le Champion with better components or the Sprint with the carbon stays?

What is the advantage of having the carbon stays if any?
I would rather spend the extra $$ and get something that I will like for a couple of years. Thanks everyone for your input so far!!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Late reply on this, but I have heard mied reviews on carbon stays. Soe say they help, but others say they don't so I guess it seems to be individual. I think you could affect ride quality more by throwing on some 25c tires and running at a slightly lower pressure. I have found that to be a help when it comes to creating a more plush ride. I personally think the Le Champion is one of the best bangs for the buck.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

hojobones said:


> The Le Champion does look like a really nice bike. I have been riding an aluminum hardtail for years, so I if I am used to that an all aluminum bike might be alright for me. I am not really sure what advantage the carbon stays might have - am I better off with the lighter Le Champion with better components or the Sprint with the carbon stays?
> 
> What is the advantage of having the carbon stays if any?
> I would rather spend the extra $$ and get something that I will like for a couple of years. Thanks everyone for your input so far!!



Hey did you ever get your bike?

If not, I would get the Le Champion SL . Its exactly as everyone says, great parts reliable frame, and nice colors too

I sold my Moto sprint about 2 weeks ago (bought it 13 months ago) so I could buy this bike. the CF stays where nice, but i was starting to wonder how much it is to replace the frame if the stay snap/ break/ fail.. and for the price of updating my wheels to the Neuvations for $299 and some slightly better bars and stem... I could get a better frame, fork, and crank for the same price. Plus I didnt check my BB in the sprint and ended up destroying it. make sure you check it!

If you are really pressed for cash. This is the order I would suggest. from $500-$1200


Fantom CX - $500
Areo TT - $700
Vent Noir - $800
Knight - $900
Spirit/Grand Spirit (if you want a triple) - $1000
Le Champion SL (Best Price-component ratio!) - $1200

BDs main stong point is Ultegra! you are getting a nice price/performance break in that range.


----------



## vzs45zde (May 7, 2008)

sonex305 said:


> Late reply on this, but I have heard mied reviews on carbon stays. Soe say they help, but others say they don't so I guess it seems to be individual. I think you could affect ride quality more by throwing on some 25c tires and running at a slightly lower pressure. I have found that to be a help when it comes to creating a more plush ride. I personally think the Le Champion is one of the best bangs for the buck.


I posted on another thread earlier, but I bought this bike last week:










I have always been a steel guy, and bought this one as a spare bike to keep at work because it was speced good for the money. My only non-steel bike I've ever had was a C Dale CAAD3 years ago. It would rattle your fillings loose. But after two rides in the last two days on the Moto, I have to say it is one of the most comfortable frames I have ridden (23c tires @120lbs). My main ride the last two years has been a steel Ciocc which I love but I almost hate to say it is harsher on bumps. I am pleasently shocked.


----------

